# Bread - Back to the Basics



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice looking loaf Senior.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

We always called the end of a loaf bread the heel . My favorite that no one else in the family wanted . That's what i had for breakfast , warm from the oven and slathered with real butter even though it is a little against the grain of my weight plan . I'll do my very best to make up for those extra calories later in the day . ya , right.









What Do You Call the End of a Loaf of Bread?


Is there a real name for the end of a loaf of bread? Is it the butt or heel? Here, find out if a loaf bread's end pieces have a formal name.




www.allrecipes.com


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Our family always called it the "heel" as well, strange it was my favorite as too.
Most other end slices were, roast beef, cheese, braunschweiger,


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> Our family always called it the "heel" as well, strange it was my favorite as too.
> Most other end slices were, roast beef, cheese, braunschweiger,


and meat loaf


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

SeniorSitizen said:


> and meat loaf


Oh Yes Meatloaf, I would fight over that slice.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> Oh Yes Meatloaf, I would fight over that slice.


I tried to convince the wife the whole outer edge of a meatloaf was burned because i could see through the glass baking dish . All i wanted to do was trim all sides about a quarter inch to eliminate that burn look . And ya know , that plan got rejected and she wasn't even taking it to a pot luck .


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Argh, i just bought a Cuisinart breadmaker, too...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Argh, i just bought a Cuisinart breadmaker, too...


Try it. It might just be a user thing.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

And a cross section view she hit a home run with .

No cornbread to go with my ham and bean lunch but a slice of this bread toasted and eaten on the side may just be better .


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Try it. It might just be a user thing.


Just realized that living at this elevation, it'll turn out like a marshmallow or a brick :-/


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Just realize
> d that living at this elevation, it'll turn out like a marshmallow or a brick :-/


Aren't there directions for increased altitude?

Edit -





__





High-Altitude Baking | King Arthur Baking


The higher the altitude, the lower the air pressure. While this is an excellent environment for training athletes, it is a difficult one for baking recipes. Baking depends on the specific interactions of several kinds of ingredients: flour, leavening, fats, liquid. To complicate things further...




www.kingarthurbaking.com


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe that only pertains to the temperature water boils .


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

High altitude... Grrrrr!

A flatlander/herd/corporate usage that drives me nuts.

We don't live and cook up in the atmosphere, but on terrain.

The town limits sign don't say Altitude 8,123 feet, they say *Elevation* 8,123 feet.

_cough_ sorry...

Having gotten that off my chest, thanks @Nik333 and @Startingover 👍 🍻

Now to put my ciphering hat on...

Also, that bread looks *beautiful.*


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> High altitude... Grrrrr!
> 
> A flatlander/herd/corporate usage that drives me nuts.
> 
> ...


It's a word that's used Medically, like altitude sickness. I remember it in 1990 when a fellow traveler to Africa's Rift Valley kept getting sick. Old, old usage as are the cooking tips. Late 14c









altitude | Etymology, origin and meaning of altitude by etymonline


ALTITUDE Meaning: "elevation above the horizon" (of stars, planets), from Latin altitudinem (nominative altitudo) "height,… See origin and meaning of altitude.




www.etymonline.com





What if you're cooking on a plane, should King Arthur give a different recipe?
Funny, altitude means elevation.










elevation | Etymology, origin and meaning of elevation by etymonline


ELEVATION Meaning: "a rising, height of something, height to which something is elevated," from Old French elevation and… See origin and meaning of elevation.




www.etymonline.com


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe the reason altitude isn't used it gets confused with attitude . In fact sometimes i tell the wife , ya don't want to know because i have a bad altitude .


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Note, it says "At an elevation of 14,179 feet", not "an altitude of 14,179 feet",...





__





Loading…






en.m.wikipedia.org





People dont bake in airplanes, but speaking of airplanes, they dont use elevation when discussing position, but _altitude_ because then they are _above_ the terrain.

Here's another ridiculous use of altitude. Look! We live in a cabin in the _sky_!









Altitude with Attitude - Sylva, NC


Smoky Mountain home with sauna, hot tub, multi-level deck & mountain views




www.vacasa.com





😵

Okay, time to go bake some raisin cinnamon bread - way up in the sky!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> Note, it says "At an elevation of 14,179 feet", not "an altitude of 14,179 feet",...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't understand any of that.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

__





What Types of Items Does the TSA Prohibit on Private Airplanes? | Rosen Aviation


Does TSA prohibit the same items on a private plane as a commercial planes? Rosen Aviation shares the potential differences so you a prepared on you next flight.




www.rosenaviation.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Maybe the reason altitude isn't used it gets confused with attitude . In fact sometimes i tell the wife , ya don't want to know because i have *a bad altitude* .


Ohhh, we used to say that at work about some of our fellow employees. Of course it was being used as a derogatory expression.


----------

